# Skacel Addi Express King Size Knitting Machine



## draboo (Dec 23, 2013)

I just found this whilst googling while drinking.(coffee)  I m always looking for a different way to make a hat.

Does anyone here own one? Any comments aboot it? I m very interested in it. Can be had from Amazon Prime for $240 shipped.

Thanks,eh?

Brad

http://www.skacelknitting.com/s.nl/sc.2/category.27844/.f


----------



## carmeenhoover (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi Brad,
I have both Addi knitting machines and I just made 30 scarves and 15 hats on them for family for Christmas. They are wonderful and fast. I am getting ready to post some pix before long. While you can make panels on them I usually use one of my flat knitting machines. But they are fast and make professional looking hats and scarves. I have mounted mine on a table (which a wonderful neighbor sawed 2 holes in) and I have learned to use weights and waste yarn etc. Would be glad to help with that and there are nice u-tube tutorials too. Of course the limiting factor is the width of the product. I've made the kingsize Addi scarves (wider) for men. Also hats for everyone. The smaller one is for ladies narrower scarves (Infinity, etc.) Good Luck on this and do not hesitate to ask questions.
Happy Knitting,
Carmeen


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

carmeenhoover said:


> Hi Brad,
> I have both Addi knitting machines and I just made 30 scarves and 15 hats on them for family for Christmas. They are wonderful and fast. I am getting ready to post some pix before long. While you can make panels on them I usually use one of my flat knitting machines. But they are fast and make professional looking hats and scarves. I have mounted mine on a table (which a wonderful neighbor sawed 2 holes in) and I have learned to use weights and waste yarn etc. Would be glad to help with that and there are nice u-tube tutorials too. Of course the limiting factor is the width of the product. I've made the kingsize Addi scarves (wider) for men. Also hats for everyone. The smaller one is for ladies narrower scarves (Infinity, etc.) Good Luck on this and do not hesitate to ask questions.
> Happy Knitting,
> Carmeen


Would the panels be wide enough to create sweater bodies (at least one piece fronts and a back)?


----------



## draboo (Dec 23, 2013)

Well, Carmeen, we just ordered one.:XD: 

Now the hard part.>-->: Waiting. :thumbdown:


----------



## carmeenhoover (Aug 16, 2013)

draboo said:


> Well, Carmeen, we just ordered one.:XD:
> 
> Now the hard part.>-->: Waiting. :thumbdown:


LOL So true, so true. I always want to receive IMMEDIATELY. Patience is not my long suite. I have some pix of some of the things I have made on the Addi's, but...I cannot figure out how to get them online???? I'll try again this evening. Now it'll be called....Happy Cranking....as a dear person from KP told me not long ago.   
Carmeen


----------



## carmeenhoover (Aug 16, 2013)

disgo said:


> Would the panels be wide enough to create sweater bodies (at least one piece fronts and a back)?


I think you might have to sew panels together unless for a very small child or baby. But the infomercial for the Innovations machine shows wonderful garments made with that machine and the Addi is the Cadillac of this kind of machine and all the Innovations machines u-tube instructions work equally well for the Addi. Good Luck and Happy Cranking 
Carmeen


----------



## draboo (Dec 23, 2013)

carmeenhoover said:


> LOL So true, so true. I always want to receive IMMEDIATELY.


 :lol:


----------



## draboo (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks,Carmeen. As far as the pics, post 'em in the "Pictures" forum on the home page.


----------



## carmeenhoover (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi again...I did post a couple of pix.....They should be on the pictures section of the regular newsletter. posted as: Christmas Gifts on the ADDI KM...I tried to put one on here but it didn't work???? Oh well.......lol I tried.

Happy cranking'
Carmeen


----------



## carmeenhoover (Aug 16, 2013)

draboo said:


> Thanks,Carmeen. As far as the pics, post 'em in the "Pictures" forum on the home page.


Hi! I just posted the pix on the picture part of the home. subject: Christmas gifts on the Addi KM...now I'll try it here! lol....a new toy!


----------



## Weegie (Sep 1, 2012)

draboo said:


> I just found this whilst googling while drinking.(coffee)  I m always looking for a different way to make a hat.
> 
> Does anyone here own one? Any comments aboot it? I m very interested in it. Can be had from Amazon Prime for $240 shipped.
> 
> ...


----------



## MaryBethBlus (Apr 5, 2013)

Yup, I have that one! It knits faster than any flatbed but U really do not have anyway to have different gauges except for using the different wt. yarns. U can knit both flat and circular panels. I LOVE IT FOR MAKING HATS AND SCARVES LICKITY SPLIT! I have also made a couple of shrugs for my granddaughters. There are only 2 pattern books that I know of for it. Look at the U tube videos at what U can do with it. I am glad I bought mine. But I also have a USM that I use the most. Hope this helps U! Have a Blessed Day.


----------



## rosierakocy (May 21, 2011)

I have one if you are interested in buying it. I think it is neat for you to use to make simple things. I used it to let my grandchildren make hats. It is very easy and does things quickly. If you are interested I will sell you mine.


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Nice hats and scarves. Looks like the Addi Kingsize works great! Might have to try one.


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Nice shrug, and nice set up. Where did you get your table?


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

I've got one that I haven't used yet. Can't wait to get a table set up for it when I move.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

For the price you paid you could have gotten a metal bed machine that has metal needles, and does so much more.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I am interested in this topic. Does the Addi have the same learning curve as a regular knitting machine?


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

No, it is a simple machine but does not give the optiios of a metal bed or even a plastic bed with metal needles such as the lk and hk machines.


SQM said:


> I am interested in this topic. Does the Addi have the same learning curve as a regular knitting machine?


----------



## MaryBethBlus (Apr 5, 2013)

It is from Jo anns crafts. a Fold down Sewing Machine table that I took the part that the sewing machine sits on out of it and It works perfectly!! :thumbup:


----------



## draboo (Dec 23, 2013)

rosierakocy, we have already ordered ours, but thanks for the offer!

We do have 3 metal bed machines, Brothers 940 and 270 along with a Passap Duo80. This machine looks like a fun alternative!

Oh, and thanks for the table suggestion,MaryBeth!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Rosieakocy - PM me. I am interested in buying one.


----------



## draboo (Dec 23, 2013)

Brad
Hey Brad...are you sure you're not Canadian, eh? hahaha...I get teased for saying "eh" whenever I am in the U.S.

http://www.skacelknitting.com/s.nl/sc.2/category.27844/.f

We are originally from the Upper Peninsula of Michigan, on the southern shore of Lake Superior. Ya,you could say we are almost Canadians,eh? (We say "aboot" alot, too,eh?"


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

Just watched a video on the toy. I call it a toy because it is all plastic and something I might have considered giving a grandchild when they were around 6 years old but it cost way too much for what it is and what it does. 
On a real machine you can add or subtract needles, do all kinds of patterns and stitch patterns, make lace, use different weight yarns and sooooo much more. You can buy a really good one for the price of the Addi. I paid $250 for a beautiful SInger 700, one of the best punchcard machines made and $150 for a Toyota 901 that with a ribber, also $150
will knit a design on the front and back without any floats.
If we add money to it you can get a computerized machine.
My point is, why spend so much money for something that is made and works like a toy. 
Oh it showed in the video that the Addi does not really like acrylic yarn. It messes up it's counter.
If you are going to spend so much money, buy something that will last and can do so much.


----------



## carmeenhoover (Aug 16, 2013)

Aunt Nay said:


> I've got one that I haven't used yet. Can't wait to get a table set up for it when I move.


Oh, good for you! You'll have so much fun with it. There is no learning curve to speak of and it will make hems the same way as on my flat machines and remember to use weights (I use claw weights) and I guarantee you that I could never have made 30 scarves and 15 hats in 5 weeks with my flatbed machines (but I really love them). Please show pix of results. I'm looking forward to them. Happy cranking,
Love & Laughter
Carmeen :wink:


----------



## Weegie (Sep 1, 2012)

draboo said:


> Brad
> Hey Brad...are you sure you're not Canadian, eh? hahaha...I get teased for saying "eh" whenever I am in the U.S.
> 
> http://www.skacelknitting.com/s.nl/sc.2/category.27844/.f
> ...


You are probably like me....confusing a lot of people. Americans know I am Canadian but a lot of Canadians think I am American! Gotta keep em guessing!! ;-)


----------



## seemyart (May 31, 2013)

HI. I really like your table set up. How do you keep the Adi from falling off while you are knitting? I know they can rock. How, please, are they different from the much cheaper childrens' versions? Thank you for your answers. Also, if knitting a flat panel, do the edges curl like a knitting (flat bed) machine? Vicki


----------



## carmeenhoover (Aug 16, 2013)

seemyart said:


> HI. I really like your table set up. How do you keep the Adi from falling off while you are knitting? I know they can rock. How, please, are they different from the much cheaper childrens' versions? Thank you for your answers. Also, if knitting a flat panel, do the edges curl like a knitting (flat bed) machine? Vicki


Hi, The addi has 4 legs and there are 4 attachments that you can hook up to the table so that you don't have to hold the machine.  I use waste-yarn and make hems for the ends and for the sides it curls like the other machines and you deal with that the same way. I rarely use the panels because it is easier to use the flat-bed machines...now I'm working on a way to make slipper-socks (with heels) on the little addi. Lol Happness is.
Love & laughter
Carmeen


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

rosierakocy, I just sent a pm.


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

euvid said:


> Just watched a video on the toy. I call it a toy because it is all plastic and something I might have considered giving a grandchild when they were around 6 years old but it cost way too much for what it is and what it does.
> On a real machine you can add or subtract needles, do all kinds of patterns and stitch patterns, make lace, use different weight yarns and sooooo much more. You can buy a really good one for the price of the Addi. I paid $250 for a beautiful SInger 700, one of the best punchcard machines made and $150 for a Toyota 901 that with a ribber, also $150
> will knit a design on the front and back without any floats.
> If we add money to it you can get a computerized machine.
> ...


There are other knitting machines that are plastic but not toys as this is not a toy. It is a knitting machine. If you can afford one and want one, buy it. If you can't or don't then by all means do not. However, that doesn't mean they are not great for specific tasks and many people love them.

I've ordered one to have for making scarves and hats exclusively because it is small enough for me to use in the living room while spending the evening with my husband. My bid metal be machines will still be what I use for bigger projects. Just because something is easy to use and made of plastic doesn't make it a toy. Of course I also loom knit and do not consider those toys either. Nor do I consider my plastic crochet hooks toys. All of these are tools and when used by talented people can be very fun and useful.


----------



## carmeenhoover (Aug 16, 2013)

gclemens said:


> There are other knitting machines that are plastic but not toys as this is not a toy. It is a knitting machine. If you can afford one and want one, buy it. If you can't or don't then by all means do not. However, that doesn't mean they are not great for specific tasks and many people love them.
> 
> I've ordered one to have for making scarves and hats exclusively because it is small enough for me to use in the living room while spending the evening with my husband. My bid metal be machines will still be what I use for bigger projects. Just because something is easy to use and made of plastic doesn't make it a toy. Of course I also loom knit and do not consider those toys either. Nor do I consider my plastic crochet hooks toys. All of these are tools and when used by talented people can be very fun and useful.


 :thumbup: The small one (Addi Express) makes great fingerless gloves, leggings and narrower scarves and the big ones make beautiful scarves and hats and there are many stitches you can use with them. I love mine but I use my big machines (metal and plastic) for everything else. 
Love & Laughter,
Carmeen


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks, Carmeen for the information. I'll probably have to get an Addi Express now!!!! I'll wait a couple of pay periods so I can avoid using credit card!

Blessings to you,
Glenda


----------



## carmeenhoover (Aug 16, 2013)

gclemens said:


> Thanks, Carmeen for the information. I'll probably have to get an Addi Express now!!!! I'll wait a couple of pay periods so I can avoid using credit card!
> 
> Blessings to you,
> Glenda


You're welcome Glenda. I always use PayPal and then I don't have to use credit cards online. I'm kinda afraid to. Any questions when you get yours, let me know.........and don't forget to post pix!!! Happy Cranking!!
  
Love & Laughter
Carmeen


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

I thought I would send this review for you to read. The author gave it 2 out of 5 stars. My problem with the Addi is that it says it is a professional machine and sells for the price of a well built machine. It is neither a professional machine and the price is way out of line. For people who know nothing about machines and will believe what it says on the box. I have a professional machine and it was made around 1890, made of cast iron, is all metal, has a ribber, adjustable for many size stitches, has metal needles that rarely need replacing and lasts for a few lifetimes.
Here is what a woman who critics machines and other things after trying them has to say.
**

If you change your speed at all, your gauge changes so you can end up having odd looking stitches. If you accidentally bump the handle in the wrong direction, or accidentally turn it in the wrong direction, even for a stitch - you have just dropped that stitch. Thankfully I have lots of knitting supplies including a wide variety of circular needles - which I would not recommend owning this machine without. However, putting a stitch back on the machine is extraordinarily complicated and the "instruction book" is less than helpful. You have to make sure you go relatively slowly to avoid dropping stitches and pray you don't accidentally bump the handle the wrong way. Also - I noticed that if you try to go a little faster, you don't necessarily drop stitches - but the piece can get really... weird looking. Like the stitches get twisted or something.

Then comes the boredom. When I hand knit I'm still engaged, even though I will often catch up on movies or something. There's the tension to pay attention to, the feel of the yarn slipping through the needles, the pattern to watch. With this . . . you're just turning a handle. There's really no way to change any of the stitches or make any sort of a pattern other than in a circle. And there's no real way to adjust your gauge, either - and what you get is, for me, somewhat loose.

And then there is how it is made. A shining example of German engineering it is not! Supposedly there is metal somewhere on this thing - I was unable to locate it. And I kinda looked (not to any great degree, but I was still trying to find some). It struck me as the larger version of the kids toy loom.

All in all it wasn't a *bad* machine. And if it were $50 I would probably buy it again. But for over $200? Not really worth it. I ended up returning mine. Not because I hated it - it has its uses, especially if you're looking to make something basic rather quickly - but because after using it I just was not willing to pay that much for something that did so little. Especially since I bought the Ultimate Sweater Machine which has a far more robust capability, easier to pick up stitches, has a *complete* tutorial online, is made of metal, adjustable gauge, a more engaging experience, and just a better all around experience - for less than half the cost of this.

Oh! One last thing - the plastic squeaks rather obnoxiously for a good while before it finally rubs down enough to *stop* squeaking


----------



## draboo (Dec 23, 2013)

It arrived yesterday and I tried it out last night. After knitting a bit, I looked at my BH and she looked at me and we both thought the same thing: Do we really need it? The answer is no. Sending it back tomorrow.

It worked perfectly, did what it was designed to do. Did not drop any stitches, was nice and quiet. It just wasn't something we would use with any regularity. I have many 1/2 done projects of various sorts. Don't need another on the closet shelf.

Oh, well, the experiment only cost us 10 bucks. *We are looking forward to see pics of items that other folks have knitted with this machine.* 

Thank you, everyone, for your input! And Happy New Year!

Brad 'n' Pat


----------



## carmeenhoover (Aug 16, 2013)

Draboo, thanks for the review. I love to see what other people think about the different machines. I think that I look at machines maybe differently than lots of others. I just look at the outcome and how easy it is to acomplish what I want to do. For me, it is far easier to make a circular scarf on an Addi machine. The fun for me is figuring out how to adapt as many stitches as possible from one machine to another. Hard to explain but there it is. Anyway... kudos to you for checking it out. and Happy knitting and Happy New Year.
Love & Laughter,
Carmeen


----------



## deannalua (Feb 6, 2014)

i bought my addi express to make scarves for charity and I really love it. it is so much faster then using knitting needles, crochet hook or on the loom. there are great prices on ebay from a seller I bought with free shipping. I just recently bought the Addi King size for $205 shipping free and just love it. I can make a hat in 30 minutes probably faster if I wasn't watching TV while cranking it. I used acrylic yarns from Loops and Threads Impeccable, Red Heart Super Saver and the stitches are smooth, no problem. If the machine makes noise or dropping stitches, it's usually the operator. I sometimes forget to close the carriage and it makes noise, luckily my needles didn't break. I've noticed that once you put the yarn into the carriage, close it and then use your left hand to hold on to the yard lightly just to help guide it, there should be no problem. This machine makes yarn changing easily and I was trying to learn how to do the farisle but guess I made a mistake somewhere since I get vertical rows of the 2 colors which I'm not sure if this is how the farisle should look, but I was happy with my mistake. Over all, I am happy with both machines since I got a good deal on both and serves the purpose of making lots of scarves and hats for donations to needed charities. The only thing is that there are not alot of youtubes videos of people sharing different stiches or how to make other things besides hats and scarves. I would love to learn how to make baby blankets and keep the sides from curling in without having to go back with a crochet hook to do the borders.


----------



## carmeenhoover (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi there, On utube there are videos of doing panel knitting and then you just sew together. There is NO cure for the curling sides. if you make a hem beginning and ending That won't curl  Although I don't have one I understand there are pattern books for sweaters and afgans etc. Very much fun.....It is raining in Southern Oregon.....YIPPEE!!!
Love & Laughter
Carmeen


----------



## deannalua (Feb 6, 2014)

Hi Carmeen,

I've been scouring the internet and youtube to learn about the Addi machine. Finally learned how to do the brim while the hat is still on the addi,but I still think doing a whip stitch(I think that's what you call it) is much easier and not have to worry about dropping stitches. I'm going to attempt to do a square hat with pom poms on the side next. We finally have some rain here in California which is much needed but so far it's not raining alot, just a few sprinkles here and there. there should be another storm coming tonight or tomorrow so hopefully that will give us more rain.

Deanna


----------



## carmeenhoover (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi Deanna, The square hat sounds intriguing. Pom pom on the side....fun! Be sure to post pix. Don't forget to check out utube for the Innovations machines too. directions are the same. I just checked the weather and there is rain and snow coming for CA, and OR for at least the next 10 days. Whoopee!!!!! 
Love & Laughter,
Carmeen


----------



## deannalua (Feb 6, 2014)

carmeenhoover said:


> Hi Deanna, The square hat sounds intriguing. Pom pom on the side....fun! Be sure to post pix. Don't forget to check out utube for the Innovations machines too. directions are the same. I just checked the weather and there is rain and snow coming for CA, and OR for at least the next 10 days. Whoopee!!!!!
> Love & Laughter,
> Carmeen


I do have a used innovations that i got on eBay for free since one of the needle broke and i did email the company and they said they will send me some replacement needles but so far haven't received it yet. I like it but it's not as smooth as the addi. Ok I'll make the square hat this weekend and post a pic.


----------



## MaryBethBlus (Apr 5, 2013)

U Will LOVE THIS MACHINE!! I sold mine and now wish I didn't!


----------



## aflynch57 (Jan 12, 2012)

Do you still have this for sale???I might be interested in buying it. Thanks, 

Annie
[email protected]


----------



## MaryBethBlus (Apr 5, 2013)

No sorry, I do have an USM?


----------

